# This was on the same roll of film..T Bone



## Captain Morgan (Apr 7, 2005)

[/url]
[/img]


Squash on the grill.....and


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

Lookin' mighty fine there Captain!  Looks like Larry was there based on the beer you're drinkin'  :p


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah I got a beer belly some would be proud of....few know that Miller Lite is really low on the carbs.  I drink a lot of beer, so it's a good choice.

If Larry ever comes, he'll have to bring his own beer!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 7, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Yeah I got a beer belly some would be proud of....few know that Miller Lite is really low on the carbs.  I drink a lot of beer, so it's a good choice.
> 
> If Larry ever comes, he'll have to bring his own beer!



Captain El Cheapo!  I'd settle for Natural Light or Busch!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 7, 2005)

I'll feed ya, just stay away from my beer!


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Apr 7, 2005)

Capt.,
Judging by those pics, next time I head your way I'll plan on staying in town a little longer! 
Rev.Jr.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 7, 2005)

You're always welcome!  I'll be coming through Florence later this month around lunch time.....might have to hit that place you were talking about...Buddy of mine is doing his annual pig picking...


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ...Buddy of mine is doing his annual pig picking...


Reminds me of my 1st pig picking ~ Back on July 4th, 1976…Langerkopf, West Germany (Long Head mountain top with 7 microwave links and several land line links for the US Military)…I had to work that evening and when I finally got relieved, most of the pig which was cooked on a spit over an in ground pit was gone…Had to pick meat off the bone but MAN, that was some of the best pork I’ve ever tasted ~ Extremely sweet!  

Just thought I’d show my age…


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 7, 2005)

hey in NC true pig pickings meanyou "pick" the meat off the bone!

That way, if you know what you're doing, you get the best parts...

most go for the tenderloin, which is hard to get at, many like to pull the long strings of meat from the ribs, and a lot like to get the meat from the hams...leaner than that shoulders, but still moist and smokey!


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Apr 7, 2005)

Capt.,
Let me know when, I'll take you to lunch and load you up on the sauce, too. BBQ sauce, that is. However, don't fret, the place I'll be taking you to serves up your favorite brew in a frosty mug. 
Rev.Jr.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 7, 2005)

Another great cook Capt. Beer choice though???? Sorry I'm a Heiny man. I give up bread when I'm counting carbs!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

I use to drink heineken when I was in Orlando ~ Good stuff but them Canadians make some pretty good beer up here.  Haven't had heineken since the 2nd week living up here.  :-D


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> hey in NC true pig pickings meanyou "pick" the meat off the bone!
> 
> That way, if you know what you're doing, you get the best parts...
> 
> most go for the tenderloin, which is hard to get at, many like to pull the long strings of meat from the ribs, and a lot like to get the meat from the hams...leaner than that shoulders, but still moist and smokey!



So it's kinda like a true crawfish boil where everybody sits around the food and has a communal dining experience?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 8, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> I use to drink heineken when I was in Orlando ~ Good stuff but them Canadians make some pretty good beer up here.  Haven't had heineken since the 2nd week living up here.  :-D



Molson baby, Molson!!! Hey I just got back from the firehouse, tended bar vall night. A buddy of mine down there drinks nothing but Yukon Jack, on the rocks. Thats some serious stuff! Ahh, those Canadians, what a great bunch of folks!


----------



## Finney (Apr 8, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> You're always welcome!  I'll be coming through Florence later this month around lunch time.....might have to hit that place you were talking about...Buddy of mine is doing his annual pig picking...



That looked good Cappie.

Now tell me again... When is that pig pick'n? _( you told me I was invited)_


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 8, 2005)

I think it's in 2 weeks.  Maybe 3...should be fun!


----------

